

Steve Kirsch's take on the Integral Fast Reactor - ScottBurson
http://www.skirsch.com/politics/globalwarming/ifr.htm

======
ScottBurson
I am very curious to see what the long-term effect of the Fukushima incident
will be on public opinion about nuclear power. So far, as we have discussed
here, it does seem that some of those previously opposed in general to nuclear
power have been impressed by how little radiation has been released despite
the size of the quake and tsunami, and have changed their minds or are at
least considering doing so. Other people I know are frightened that there has
been any radiation release at all. As I say, it will be interesting to see how
this all lands.

But as long as the issue is on many people's minds, perhaps this is a good
time to raise again the question of breeder reactors and particularly the IFR.
It does seem to greatly ameliorate the waste storage problem while apparently
being very safe. I just came upon this page by Steve Kirsch and thought it
worth bringing to HN's attention.

